# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  Nokia X7-00 charging way

## mohamed73



----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## khaled_moon

مشكوررر ... بارك الله بك

----------


## منذر العنز

مشكوووووور و

----------


## البرق 2

مشششششششششششششششششششششكور

----------


## احمدبيري

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------

